# Pneumatic coffin question?



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

I have a homemade coffin that I purchased at a garage sale that I want to have open by air. The sides are 12" tall and it's 20" to 28" wide. What I'm trying to figure out is what is the best way to mount the cylinders as I expect to use 2. I have 2-1 1/16" x 9" stroke Bimbas that would need to be mounted at an angle to fit as they are 13" overall plus mounting brackets or I was looking at getting some 9" length 5" stroke ones that I think can mount to the side and do a "straight up" opening. Not sure which is best as the angled mount seems like more work to get correct but might be the stronger way to install? The lid is 1/2" ply and maybe 15 lbs. Any thoughts?


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

Do you want the entire lid to lift or is the lid going to have hinges of some sort so that only a side lifts? I think it depends on how much lift you want. Mounting them straight up and down would be easier to pull off (less mounting hardware from frightprops) but wud lift it less than if it was at an angle and only lifting one side of the lid(assuming cylinder would b pushing closely to where the hinges are).hope that helped. Ive been looking into mounting hardware and wheeeeeew its pricey!


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

It's the whole lid but it's on hinges so just opening from one side. So basically from horizontal to vertical while staying attached on one side.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

How about mounting them to the same wall/side that the hinges are on. Put wheels or casters on the top of the pistons so that they roll up the surface of the lid as it's being pushed open. Having the hinges on the same wall or side as the pistons allows you to use shorter pistons and still have the lid open completely, if that's your wish, and the shorter piston also means less lateral leverage or force put upon the piston by the lid as it's opening. So even a short cylinder setup could open the lid completely, though I would put chains or something on the lid to keep from going too far open.


----------

